# Vacation from hell



## adamjohn (Nov 29, 2016)

Friends of mine were on vacation motorcycle trip down the coast in July,beginning of Aug. coming back they stayed the night near Portland.
They got packed up in the morning to make the journey back to Vancouver it was raining when they left the hotel.

Shortly after approaching on to the bridge he suddenly realized traffic had stopped at the crest, unable to stop they slammed into a truck, she was catapulted 75 feet away and he hit the back of the truck. The insurance carrier is just now almost ready when the doctor say's she can handle a helicopter flight back to Vancouver one hour door to door.
She spent most of Aug. in ICU sever injuries many surgeries.

He after the accident was not expected to survive, he's been in ICU since and now they are trying to get him off the breathing machine will likely be some time before he can be moved home.

Before the trip he was not interested in travel insurance and she insisted so they got 10 million coverage just in case.
I'm told the cost for each has been around 75 thousand a day in hospital. 

Both will require many months of care even when home I'm told they are not going to be home for the rest of the year due to sever injuries.

Both of these folks retired last year he from firefighting and her teaching so these are very careful folks.
One just never knows whats around the corner but they are very lucky that she insisted on insurance for travel in the USA.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It looks like you copied and pasted this from Daniel A.'s post from August:

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/99186-Vacation-from-hell


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Why would someone do that?


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

pwm said:


> Why would someone do that?



To peddle insurance?


----------



## PSG (Nov 30, 2016)

Kinda strange post.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

(delete)


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

pwm said:


> Why would someone do that?


There are really some stupid people out there. I think this same story has been posted on the net a number of times over the years. Best to ignore, I guess. AdamJohn has only made one post and hopefully that will be his last.

James - this is one that should be moved to penalty bin.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

agent99 said:


> James - this is one that should be moved to penalty bin.


Another question is why is Ereny has dug up several random threads with very short posts


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes exactly this new user needs to be watched.That's what a mod should do and be looking for.


----------

